# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Radiolas Daugava izejas transformatora pārtīšana

## Elfs

Tinamais - pac vienkāršākais.

Karkasa sagatavošana-notīrīju izvadkontaktus un uzliku no iekšpuses pa pilei epoksīdu sveķu lai nekustās, un lai neskrāpē vadu tinot.

Viena no 18 kārtām primārā tinuma ar vadu 0,2, kārtā sagāja apmēram 100 vijumu. Oriģinālā bija 0,18 vads 17 kārtas un summā 2000 vijumu. Bez vada stūrētāja iet diezgan pagrūti- gandrīz katrs ceturtdaļvijums jānovieto savā vietā. Neticās, ka piedomājot kautkādus pribammbasus ar padeves spoles federēšanu un precīza leņķa ievērošanu kko mainītu....

Sekundārais-64 vijumi ar 0,6 vadu divās kārtās simetriski ietīti starp primārā trešdaļām. Oriģināli bija tikpat vijumu tikai uztīti divās kārtās viena otrai virsū un uztītas tās bija zem primārā. Te ir otra galējība nekā ar primāro....varētu takā tīt ar kloķi- vads liekās vietā pats, bet... vads ir salīdzinoši stingrs, un, lai uztītu bez kūkuma, ņēmu spoli rokās un tinu acis pārgriezis kā kamoliņu.

Plānākais papīrs, kas bija vadu veikalā- tomēr riktīgi stingrs un par biezu arī, tāpēc starp kārtām liku parasto papīra līmlentu.
Maliņas cakot tam itkā neprasās,jo viņš tāds drusku staipīgs-labi ieklājas un maliņas pašas gandrīz labi uzlokās.
Vēl jāņem vērā, ka pēdējiem slāņiem vajag platāku papīra starpliku nekā tā bijusi sākumā, jo tas karkass paplēšās platāks par kādu moš pat milimetru.


Trafiņš gatavs!
      Nemaz tik traki grūti un ilgi nebija: Kopā kādas 10 stundas pa diviem vakariem un pāris eur par materiāliem (+6 eur par taksi, lai paspētu pēc darba uz vadu veikalu  ::  )
          Iznāca arī aizbraukt ciemos pie Didža k-ga un nomērīt joslu un salīdzināt ar oriģinālu: Nosecinājām, ka nav sliktāks par oriģinālo rūpnīcas izstrādājumu un uz augstajām frekvencēm ir pāris db kāpums kas man vajadzīgs lai kompensētu BG-20 platjoslinieku kritumu augstajā galā.

----------


## Athlons

nē... nu feini... he he...

----------


## Isegrim

Ar karkasa deformāciju prātīgi! Var _nelīst_ logā. Bet prieks, ka izdodas jau _pirmie kucēni_.

----------


## AndrisZ

Smuki, bet tā spole, no kuras tinās nost, jāliek nevis tā, ka tā griežas, bet uz grīdas vertikāli, lai vads nāk nost no gala. Vismaz tā tai pašā VEFā releju spoles tina.

----------


## JDat

AndrisZ! Vai vads nesavērpsies?

----------


## Isegrim

Tā jādara ar tievajiem vadiem (< 0,1 mm), *lai nebūtu inerces*. Tur mašīnas tina ar lieliem ātrumiem. Iestellēja soli, galu atdures, vada nostiepumu. Tad uzdeva apgriezienus. Kad vads sasniedz releja/droseles/trafiņa spoles malu, padeve pārslēdzas no labās uz kreiso vītni un otrā malā atpakaļ. Ražošanā svarīga produktivitāte. Pakaļā laiks, darbs un materiāls, ja vads samudžināsies, samezglosies vai pārtrūks.

----------


## Didzis

Darbiņš Elfam tiešām labs. Žēl, ka neizdevās precīzi samērīt, bet brīnumi nenotiek un vados, pie vecas Daugavas šasijas, piemests transformātors loģiski deva kautkādas masas cilpas un un spektra analizātoram tas nepatika. Uz aci ar augšām viss bija ok, bet apakšu galam protams serde nepietiek. 
Vispār būtu interesanti savākt informāciju, kur tagad var dabūt plānu papīru, kuru likt starp tinumu kārtām. Tāpat vajadzētu pričendāli, ar kuru, papīra maliņā, taisīt iegriezumus. Par profesionālu tinamo mašīnu nemaz nerunājot. Varbūt vērts izveidot tēmu par transformatoru tīšanu. Man piemēram skaidrs, kā to darīja krievulaikos, bet tehnoloģijas gājušas uz priekšu un transformatora karkasu diez vai mūsdienās ar lobziku zāģēs.

----------


## Tārps

Tai tīšanā sekojošas nepilnības:
   Karkasu liek uz klucīti un no malām balsta ar flancīšiem. Tas dēļ to, lai nemainītos izmēri.
   Starp kārtām likt līmpapīru -liela kļūda. Tā līme vada strāvu. Sevišķi pie lieliem spriegumiem.
   Starp kārtām liek "kondensatoru " papīru. Ņem lielāka izmēra kondensatoru, nozāģē galu un izvelk paketi. Tad tik vien tā darba, kā atdalīt folijas un sagriezt vajadzīgā platumā.
   Spole ar vadu ir pareizi. No gala ņēma nost tikai "stahanovieši". Un cik spoles ar nobrukušām kārtām tie nesvieda ārā ?!!

----------


## Elfs

Tā līme vada strāvu.
Jā to takā zināju, kaut esmu tinis ar to līmlenti pagarinātājam vadus un nekas nedega...bet takā tinu šo vairāk jau treniņam, tad pievēru acis uz to līmi. 
Varētu jau to līmi notestēt kāda dienā  ::  Patreiz sanāk mazāk par 20 voltiem uz kārtu.
Par kondiķa ķidāšanu... domāji MBGO (ru burtiem) ?

----------


## acdcpcb

Tas ir interesanta teema transformatoru tisana. Vai tas spraugas strap vadiem rodas tapec ka nav vads pietiekami nospriegots. Ka vini var tik labi uzstit rupnica to trafinu. Par to limi man ir pirma dzirdesana. Esmu redzejis ka bija ar lupataino izolenti bija satiti vadi kopa bet savstarpeji bija izoleti ar izolacijas lentu un laika gaita bija caursista izolacija. Ta bija lustrai noticis.

----------


## korkis

Nu ja tā līme nešķidina laku ar ko pārklāti vadi viss ir kārtībā. Nav jau lampiniekam tik lieli U lai caursistu izolāciju vienkārši bez iemesla, bet es te tikai teorētiski runāju.

----------

